# Historical Scientific Instruments



## PeterT (Jun 27, 2020)

Dan is back!


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 27, 2020)

I like Dan. The amount of knowledge is just staggering. Nice of him to share some of it.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 27, 2020)

That was interesting.


----------



## Janger (Jun 28, 2020)

Always good.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 28, 2020)

Ya wouldn't you like to be that guys guest for a day and have him show you around his equipment and just tell you things? I'd love that.


----------

